# Former GreenValueHost customer mucked up in religious parody host HostNun



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

So HostNun.net continues to run weird, albeit hell bent offers. 

It's a creative front PR/awareness gimmick for someone.

Whois info on hostnun.net leads to a Matt fellow who is an "artist".  Is he involved? Maybe.

Street address again is a Toronto incorporation mill / post office box.   Same address is used by other notable scammers as well as some legit companies.

So....  Funny little thing found about hostnun.net






WHMCS license 5b99ea35c10835e911d6 (Jonathan Nguyen, GreenValueHost, [email protected]) for abbey.hostnun.net (domain registered on 2013-06-22)
Is this typical?   "Uninvolved" host with their info on WHMCS license for a "client"?


----------



## MannDude (Nov 25, 2013)

HostNun actually has WHMCS? I never actually looked at their website, I just thought it was a troll novelty account. They're banned from WHT, and anything I've seen on LET posted by them just looked like a troll and not serious.


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

They had LET offer/post other day about free services from any other LET host... Strange offer / promo.

Banned from WHT... hehe...

We need a database for stuff like this.


----------



## notFound (Nov 25, 2013)

I always assumed HostNun was like an alter-ego kind of thing of one of the CC staff. I still kind of think it is. It must get quite boring for them sometimes I guess.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Nov 25, 2013)

drmike said:


> We need a database for stuff like this.


It would be a good idea


----------



## MannDude (Nov 25, 2013)

drmike said:


> We need a database for stuff like this.


Collect the data and I'll provide the space to present it.


----------



## professionalxen (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk4ZiaQDhfI

Nuff' said.


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

Ahh that video, some young bimbo.

Sister Cherry?  Servers blessed by a priest?

Distasteful and sacrilegious.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 25, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> It would be a good idea


And add hosts that fanish, sell clients or close locations too.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

drmike said:


> So HostNun.net continues to run weird, albeit hell bent offers.
> 
> It's a creative front PR/awareness gimmick for someone.
> 
> ...


Yes. If they buy their WHMCS Licence from GVH It will show as GVH's licences. Matt used to be one of my clients, he seems a nice guy him self, but the trouble he causes. Oh my.

- Alexander


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

So doesn't WHMCS *DISALLOW *buying a license from one provider and then hosting it elsewhere?

From: http://www.whmcs.com/resellers/



> You may only sell licenses to your own hosting/dedicated customers



WHMCS license 5b99ea35c10835e911d6 (Jonathan Nguyen, GreenValueHost, [email protected]) for abbey.hostnun.net (domain registered on 2013-06-22)

nslookup abbey.hostnun.net

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: abbey.hostnun.net
Address: *199.204.45.231*

*whois 199.204.45.231*

NetRange: 199.204.44.0 - 199.204.47.255
CIDR: 199.204.44.0/22
OriginAS: AS33028
NetName: RANGE1
NetHandle: NET-199-204-44-0-1
Parent: NET-199-0-0-0-0
NetType: Direct Allocation
RegDate: 2010-04-12
Updated: 2012-03-02
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-199-204-44-0-1

OrgName: vexxhost
OrgId: VWH
Address: 65 Brunswick Boulevard, Suite 240
City: Montreal
StateProv: QC
PostalCode: H4B 2N4
Country: CA
RegDate: 2008-03-25
Updated: 2012-09-28
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/VWH

OrgTechHandle: NASER-ARIN
OrgTechName: Naser, Mohammed
OrgTechPhone: +1-514-320-6290
OrgTechEmail: [email protected]
OrgTechRef: http://whois.arin.net/rest/poc/NASER-ARIN

Clear that where the license was issued to isn't hosted with GVH.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 25, 2013)

Host Nun was one of our previous cloud reseller hosting clients whom purchased a reseller account with free WHMCS included. Their WHMCS License was previously hosted on our installation until they cancelled their plan with us and moved to a different provider for an undisclosed reason.

Allow me to explain why our names are on the license: Because we are an authorized WHMCS reseller, ALL LICENSES PURCHSED FROM US WILL HAVE OUR BRAND NAME on it. Even though their license is no longer active with us (since they cancelled, and we reissued the license as it's waiting to be used by a new client), the license is still attached to their WHMCS in the logs and as long as their WHMCS installation exists you'll still be able to look it up.

We don't own Host Nun and we are not affiliated in any other way than what I have described above.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 25, 2013)

I thought whmcs stopped all the reseller stuff?


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 25, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I thought whmcs stopped all the reseller stuff?


WHMCS stopped their *distributor program* however their *reseller program *is still active.

http://www.whmcs.com/resellers/

On WHMCS' official blog post announcing the end of their *distributor program, *Matt announced that their *reseller program* would be *unaffected.*

http://blog.whmcs.com/?t=70247


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

Appears that Hostnun doesn't check out for a *current* WHMCS license.   That's good or perhaps bad, but not GVH-Jon's worry.

Glad to see HostNun was shown the door.


----------



## TSS - Conor (Nov 25, 2013)

/facepalm

What a weird approach. 

Reminds me of http://www.nouptime.com/...  Still love that jokey website!


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

I should clarify, Hostnun checks with the WHMCS license checker and details unavailable.    They should be kosher.   

Their schtick and insane digs at religion make we want to throw my hand in a blender.  Running a business like this is purely nutso.

Someone should have left this as an art project / parody.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 25, 2013)

drmike said:


> They should be kosher.


No, actually. They're nuns, not jewish.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

A parody of a parody.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 25, 2013)

@drmike Could you please change the thread title, as this doesn't really concern GVH?


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

What would you like the title to be @GVH-Jon?

I feel for you.   These crazy clients (or former in this instance).

But I did note you would be thrilled to have them back as a client (LET comment).


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 25, 2013)

drmike said:


> But I did note you would be thrilled to have them back as a client (LET comment).


Well, not anymore really. I posted that comment before I actually knew what was going on, I just thought that they were just like your normal everyday reseller client and didn't really look into things like you did.

I really appreciate you changing the thread title though, thanks


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh glad to help if you didn't already realize who/what was behind that customer.   There's always more 

I give you lots of props though @GVH-Jon.   You aren't afraid to admit to your errors.   That's rare up around the Buffalo cluster.

Hoping that honesty rubs off on others up there.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 25, 2013)

> Whois info on hostnun.net leads to a Matt fellow who is an "artist".


Leonardo spent some time painting at the Vatican, Matt spends his time painting at the Abbey, So what? How does that affect the customers?

The important thing is that Mother Superior Laura Paskevich (or is it Paskewitz) knows her sh*t when it comes to cloud powered servers with SSD RAID10 arrays.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 25, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Leonardo spent some time painting at the Vatican, Matt spends his time painting at the Abbey, So what? How does that affect the customers?
> 
> The important thing is that Mother Superior Laura Paskevich (or is it Paskewitz) knows her sh*t when it comes to cloud powered servers with SSD RAID10 arrays.


It all makes fucking sense now! Who else would know how the clouds work than nuns?!

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 25, 2013)

Francisco said:


> It all makes fucking sense now! Who else would know how the clouds work than nuns?!
> 
> Francisco


If I Remember, it's powered by prayers. You know what that means! It's Green!


----------



## Francisco (Nov 25, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> If I Remember, it's powered by prayers. You know what that means! It's Green!


please don't let the SAN crash

please don't let the SAN crash

please don't let the SAN crash

please don't let the SAN crash

please don't let the SAN crash

please don't let the SAN crash

please don't let the SAN crash

please don't let the SAN crash

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Nov 25, 2013)

Our server, thou rests in racksens. Halo'ed be your game. Your data come, thy spam will be done, on earth, as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily drama, and forgive our crashes, as we also have forgiven our crashers. And lead us not into Colocrossing, Lord, but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom, the power, the OpenVZ, for ever and ever. Ramen


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 26, 2013)

drmike said:


> They should be kosher.


Am I the only one that thought of Kosher pickles when I read that?


----------



## yolo (Nov 26, 2013)

E-Mail from HostNun


```
A couple of notes from our provider so far:

5:27 PM CST
===============================================================
Hello,

We regret to inform you that the server your account is currently hosted on is currently under a large sized DDOS attack.

The attack is currently targetting a single IP address on the server which we are currently in the process of null-routing.

During this event, the CPU and memory load has spiked high enough to cause the server to respond extremely slowly. This may cause your sites to respond slowly or appear to be offline.

Our team is working on getting the attack alleviated and will be redirecting it via a proxy to a DDOS protected layer once the IP has been null-routed sucessfully.

Please know that your data is safe and this attack has not caused any damage on the servers itself.

We apologize deeply for the inconveniences caused by this event.

We have already located the customer that the attack was targeted against and will be moving the account/domains to a private node. This will help direct the majority of the attack as to take the load off the current server.

Another update will be provided within the hour as we expect the attack to be fully routed to our DDOS protected layer by then.

Again, we are terribly sorry for this. We appreciate your understanding.
===============================================================


6:37 PM CST
===============================================================
This is an update on the DDOS situation on our server.

We have been able to mitigate 70% of the DDOS attack. We're now working on stabailizing the server's CPU and memory load.

Our team is also continuously working on mitigating the rest of the DDOS via our DDOS protection appliances.

Once the server has been restored to a stable state we will issue a reboot that will take 5 - 10 minutes. This is to clear the server's memory cache since it has taken a fairly large hit due to this attack and can cause issues in the future if not cleared via a thorough reboot.

We will provide another update once we have restored services back to it's normal state.

Again, we apologize deeply for this inconvenience. We will be sending out a notice in regards to a future planned maintenance where we will be placing our cloud under a stronger and more reliable DDOS mitigation service in order to reduce the affect of a large scale attack on any of our cloud servers in the future. More info will be shared about this in the next update.

We appreciate your continued patience and understanding while we sort this out.
===============================================================

So hopefully we'll be up and running again soon. If you're looking for some kind of recompense please don't be afraid to ask.

Regards,
Host Nun
```


----------



## Epidrive (Nov 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Our server, thou rests in racksens. Halo'ed be your game. Your data come, thy spam will be done, on earth, as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily drama, and forgive our crashes, as we also have forgiven our crashers. And lead us not into Colocrossing, Lord, but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom, the power, the OpenVZ, for ever and ever. Ramen


The ramen part though, hahahaha made my day


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 1, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> Am I the only one that thought of Kosher pickles when I read that?


Nah I always do to... That's the tastiest crunch I've ever heard.


----------



## HN-Matt (Dec 19, 2013)

Who was 'drmike' and what had motivated him to create this thread?

Was the implication that Host Nun is part of the ColoCrossing Lizard Men Illuminati Inner Circle? (We aren't...)

Was it a failed attempt at a clumsily written satire of an unwitting self-parody of all of the usual deranged internet detective clichés consolidated into a single kosher dill pastiche?





MannDude said:


> Our server, thou rests in racksens. Halo'ed be your game. Your data come, thy spam will be done, on earth, as it is in heaven. Give us this day our daily drama, and forgive our crashes, as we also have forgiven our crashers. And lead us not into Colocrossing, Lord, but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom, the power, the OpenVZ, for ever and ever. Ramen


Bless you!


----------



## MartinD (Dec 19, 2013)

Why are you banned on other forums?


----------



## HN-Matt (Dec 19, 2013)

Who are you?


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

Dudes making fun of the church, the industry, belief system, etc. Oy vey!

Are you an artist?  You should be.  Claim so.  It's parody art.  Protected speech. In that light it's entertainment.

People buying it though, as in purchasing from that schtick, strange.

I cleared you to fly from the coop, but before I posted about HostNun you already fled the cuckoos nest.


----------



## HN-Matt (Dec 19, 2013)

> It's a creative front PR/awareness gimmick for someone. Street address again is a Toronto incorporation mill / post office box. Same address is used by other notable scammers as well as some legit companies. So....  Funny little thing found about hostnun.net Is this typical?   "Uninvolved" host with their info on WHMCS license for a "client"? They had LET offer/post other day about free services from any other LET host... Strange offer / promo. We need a database for stuff like this. Ahh that video, some young bimbo. Sister Cherry? So doesn't WHMCS DISALLOW buying a license from one provider and then hosting it elsewhere? Appears that Hostnun doesn't check out for a *current* WHMCS license. Glad to see HostNun was shown the door. I should clarify, Hostnun checks with the WHMCS license checker and details unavailable. Their schtick and insane digs at religion make we want to throw my hand in a blender. Someone should have left this as an art project / parody. I feel for you.   These crazy clients (or former in this instance). But I did note you would be thrilled to have them back as a client (LET comment). Oh glad to help if you didn't already realize who/what was behind that customer.   There's always more


----------



## HN-Matt (Dec 19, 2013)

drmike said:


> I cleared you to fly from the coop, but before I posted about HostNun you already fled the cuckoos nest.


----------



## drmike (Dec 19, 2013)

^--- Hehe!

Welcome to vpsBoard @HN-Matt!


----------



## MartinD (Dec 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Why are you banned on other forums?





HN-Matt said:


> Who are you?


So.. why are you banned from WHT?


----------



## Amitz (Dec 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> So.. why are you banned from WHT?


Blasphemy and sexual intercourse with insects. The sexual intercourse with animals was not a big problem, bear and anon-e-mouse do this all the time, but they do not like blasphemy over at WHT.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 20, 2013)

... this is like watching a National Lampoon movie where everyone keeps forgetting their lines, but nobody stops the trainwreck to redo the scene.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

@Amitz   

@Aldryic 

I love you guys.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah, Shit! Come on, let's hug each other!


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

Hopefully you don't mean hugging like this...



Maybe HostNun can't lead our group prayer instead of group qu&&r.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 20, 2013)

Na! Surely not like this - Let's leave this way of huggin' to the professionals @ColoCrossing... 

I thought of some kind of Lumberjack Hug.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

Whoever created above picture is a my hero for the week.  Funny...

What is a lumberjack hug @Amitz?

Hopefully the HostNun returns.   All seriousness aside, it's quite the little parody.  I am curious about how successful such has been as an actual sales vehicle.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 20, 2013)

drmike said:


> What is a lumberjack hug @Amitz?


Something very masculine and far away from fapping together on a couch.


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

Fap, what a name... ehh never mind...


----------



## HN-Matt (Dec 20, 2013)

So does anyone know if drmike is a pomeranian or a shih tzu?


----------

